# Carp Stuff on eMule



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

You da man Tim....THANKS!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

3 days????
Tim what size system do you have and what type of IP service do you have??

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am just now starting to download...


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am trying to download the first file you have listed ....
How long does the mule stay on "waiting" before the download begins?
Also my username is "beardbuster" what is yours Tim?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Rats I put my puter in sleep mode, like I always do, and it stopped the downloading







I had left the program on "SIGH"... Now "KAD" is reconnecting which seems to take awhile too...
I'll let you kow how it goes when I get home from work...
Interesting program...
Now besides the list of available downloads you listed is there a master list I can go over?
THANKS in advance...


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tim, i got a question for ya......and remember in a far cry from a computer geek.can you format these to play on DVD players instead of PC's?
My dvd player does dvd's, mp3's, dvr's, ect.

Will they work on this system?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott,

Tim said they are in AVI format. I know someone that can do it, but it is a pain to do it. Can't be transferd to straight VCD. Have to use about 8 programs to "format" the video. Nice thing about it though.......once it is done, it can be viewed full screen on a big TV and it is crystal clear. Takes about 6-8 hrs to complete all the steps.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shawn, must have missed the AVI format...i have a friend thats a complete wiz at computers and formats, i bet he can hook me up.
I sent him the links and hes going to see what he can do for me....he downloads a ton of movies and has his own server, he said he uses emule sometimes, but prefers the k-lite much better.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Tim, give me a shout via PM and we'll work out something for sure.

Scott

As he told me the newer version Kazza(sp?) sucks and he still runs the K-lite version...?? I on the other hand have no clue to this stuff...lol.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

gezzzz... I have attempted to download several movies but each one stops after over 90% has been downloaded... Then it says they are not available as complete downloads after I am stuck on "waiting" for 10-12 hours...
What gives? How come bad downloads are listed? Anyway to tell if a download is bad before hand?
THANKS in advance


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Deleted due to obvious reasons


----------

